# Recent Pictures



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

**UPDATED PICS ON PAGE 2**

Hi, joined the gym this summer. Been attending aprox 4-5 days a week every week. BEST thing iv ever done in my life!

Im 19 years old, height is 5ft7/8, weight around 9st5. Before i started the gym i was skinny, not slim, just skinny. Had no meat on my bones, chest was flat, skinny arms, small shoulders etc










So iv now been working out for around 6/7 months, diet has been average, some months its good some months its bad, started on Maximuscle weight gainer, used it all, then went onto PHD Pharama Whey.

Iv been working a different muscle group each day, and did a boxer circuit training routine for 1 month which was intense.

Anyway, here at the current pics, please let me know what you think!




























Iv ran out of Whey now, but im wanting to start bulking, thinking of ordering the boditronics mass attack evo?

Cheers, JP


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hell of an improvement there bud. What's your weight now?

Feels good to get rid of the "skinny" body don't it.


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sparks1990 said:


> Hell of an improvement there bud. What's your weight now?
> 
> Feels good to get rid of the "skinny" body don't it.


Cheers! Current weight is around 9stone 5, not much really but im going to put abit more effort into my diet now.

And YES! It is fantastic, look better in clothes now as they fit better, give people a shock who havent seen you in months, and just a good confidence booster aswell really!


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

haha, i know what you meen, i was proper skinny in school, and seeing people who were always bigger than you in town on a night out etc. and there like "**** ME, YOUVE GROWN" haha.

I went from 145 to 187 ish. Love it.


----------



## Dan_378 (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome improvement its great feeling when people say that too you when you havnt seen them for a while ! keep up the good work !


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers, yeah it shows alot of dedication, how you can try something new (i.e gym) and can change so much while everyone else is doing the same old same old and havnt changed one bit!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So ur 9.5 now and what are you aiming for in weight wise.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Youve done well pal ,one thing you training your legs at all?


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

I do train legs, once a week, mix of squats, leg press, calf raises usually

Id like to get around another stone on in time


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep it up and all will come. I was 10st 4 years back now I'm nearly 12.5


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

definition good mate, keep it up:clap2:

ive managed to put 2.5 stone on in 1.5-2years, with a good solid diet, eating every 3hours, 5-6 days a week.izza:


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking much better mate, keep eating constantly....you can afford to put a few lbs of fat on there with a good bulk!

Yea i love the compliments, on my drastic change i went from like 13stone to 16stone, loved it!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah good pics dude..

focus on legs and try n learn to deadlift also..

your upper body will just follow..


----------



## BMG (Dec 9, 2010)

Good improvements there mate. Yeah as said above squats and deadlifts are your best friends and keep eating


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok so just polished off the tub of extreme mass afew days ago, and i got a new digi camera yesterday so took some update shots. Been hitting the gym HARD since my last post really working every part of each major muscle.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

noticeable improvement..


----------



## doctorskd (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice Abs, Clearly Sticks out


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers, put an order in for 6kg of boditronics mass attack heavyweight today cant wait to see what its like, absolutely crammed full of protein, carbs etc.


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

great improvements! I went from 69kg to currently 95kg and it feels great looking back at old photos. Like some of the guys said, dont make the silly mistake of ignoring legs. I did and they're STILL catching up with the rest of me!


----------

